# how long until treatment starts after first consultation



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

please help with info

im tara - have meet some of you already

i have my first consultation at woking for ivf with icsi and im going to donate half of my eggs too.  I was wondering how long it would take from that day until they would start my treatment, i have had most tests apart from the ones associated with egg sharing

thanks for your time

tara


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Hello Tara
I had my first consultation at my first clinic back in April and i started down regging the 24th August so aprox 4 months....But i had to have all the tests done so that was very time consuming...
Hope this helps hun
Take care
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi hun, we had my first consultation in June, and I will start the pill at the end of this month so 3 months for us, but like Ruth said, this included tonnes of blood tests, so if you have had most of yours done, you might be quicker.

Good luck!!
xxx


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

thanks girlies fingers crossed its quicker than i think, i just cant wait


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi hun
I hade all my bloods done by 30th July, had my 1st consultation on 31 Aug and i started the pill 18th September. I hopefully will start my nasal spray the 2nd week in October. It definately speeds whole process up if all bloods are done b4 consultation.
Hope this helps
Alexia


----------

